# PNG wallapers for Skydome in BERYL



## caleb (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, does anyone have any good websites that you can suggest for free png  wallpaper downloads, the wallpapers need to be SPECIFICALLY for skydome in BERYL.

Those of you who may not know what is skydome in Beryl please do not just suggest any random website addresses for png wallpapers as it will not serve the purpose.

I originally wanted to put this in wallpaper section but this particular request is slightly unique due to it's specific platform i.e. BERYL


----------



## mehulved (Feb 27, 2007)

What I did was use google image search for 'gentoo filetype: png' and got some nice wallpapers I needed.


----------



## eddie (Feb 27, 2007)

Why don't you download normal wallpapers and convert them into skydome format? It will take just 5 minutes and give you decent effects. I highly doubt that you will find any website with good availability of skydome type wallpapers.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 27, 2007)

Or just see beryl's site. It has some skydome images. See *forum.beryl-project.org


----------



## eddie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow!!! Thanks a lot for that link man. I just fell in love with Maharba' skypapers and panoramic views. Simply awesome.


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 28, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> OK, does anyone have any good websites that you can suggest for free png wallpaper downloads, the wallpapers need to be SPECIFICALLY for skydome in BERYL.
> 
> Those of you who may not know what is skydome in Beryl please do not just suggest any random website addresses for png wallpapers as it will not serve the purpose.
> 
> I originally wanted to put this in wallpaper section but this particular request is slightly unique due to it's specific platform i.e. BERYL


 
hi 
  as u have quoted that those who dont know should not give the normal lnk. can  u alteat tell what this skydome or beryl mean for benefits of other if u dont mind.


----------



## freebird (Feb 28, 2007)

@kunal:
there is always wikipedia available if u want an answer-
Beryl is a better 3d effects manager used by GNU/Linux and other *NIXes.
Compiz is the base from which beryl was forked out.
both needs Xorg server with AIGLX enabled or XGL server from Novell.
Skydome is a concept in Beryl and Compiz that refers to the background that is used when switching between desktops.if u have BW try youtube demo:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ&mode=related&search=
*www.beryl-project.org/
*www.go-compiz.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## eddie (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Google is your friend
Beryl
*www.google.co.in/search?q=beryl&ie...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
Beryl Skydome
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&clie...cial&hs=Uan&q=beryl+skydome&btnG=Search&meta=

BTW check this link for more skydome images 
*swik.net/Skydome


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Or just see beryl's site. It has some skydome images. See *forum.beryl-project.org


Thanks that was great...hey how about posting png skydome wallpapers in this forum so we have our own collection.


----------

